# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Интенсивный курс обучения музыке?

## Mazaykina

Иногда в рекламы от гугла, что выставляются здесь наверху, очень интересно заглянуть. :biggrin:
Как педагоги муз. школ относятся к таким методикам обучения для взрослых? :eek::eek:

----------


## ЕленаВас

Я не учитель музыки, но закончила музыкальную школу. Воспоминание о музыкальной школе самое наилучшее, всегда с желанием играла и училась!
Принцип не нов, подход учителя ф-но к обучению своих учеников ну уж очень "тоталитарный". За рубежом практически так ведут занятия музыки в каждой общеобразовательной(в нашем понимании) школе, предоставив полный набор музыкальных инструментов для учеников. 
Для любителей - это просто, быстро и интересно!
Пусть развиваются и играют в свое удовольствие  на усладу и удивление  слушателей!

----------

